# Filter and light choices for 30 gal tank



## jpfromct (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi. We're in the planning stages for a 30-gallon natural planted tank. This would be our first planted tank. I have ordered Diana Walstad's book, but it hasn't arrived yet, so please forgive me if some questions are answered there. 

Lighting: I have not purchased the tank yet. From what I can gather, most of the aquarium "kits" come with light that is too dim for a planted tank. So my thoughts are to buy the tank alone, and get one of those clear versa-tops and add my own light. Or should I look for a hood with existing bulbs that can be changed out? We're on a tight budget. I love the look of LEDs but suspect fluorescent may be more cost effective? Any advice on hoods/lights would be appreciated. The tank will be next to large eastern-facing windows. We haven't picked plants yet, but we'll stick with ones that are easy to grow. 

Filter: One of the articles I read on Walstad tanks recommends a power head with pre-filter. Does anyone have brands/models they would recommend? Also, I read the thread on fish TB and am wondering that if its worth buying a UV filter for a new tank setup? We will be purchasing all fish from a local store. They seem reputable but I have not had direct experience with them, so am unsure of the quality of the fish at this point. We haven't settled on the kind of fish yet, again they would be easy-care and ones compatible with planted tanks.

Again, we are on a tight budget, so please keep that in mind. Any insight is appreciated!

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Jill, and welcome to APC!

Lighting is a complex subject, and one that Walstad's book does not cover well. For a first tank, I would try for medium light. You could get this level of light with 2 T5 normal output fluorescent tubes, 1 T5 high output tube, or two spiral compact fluorescent tubes. The spiral tubes are the common ones sold as replacements for normal incandesent light bulbs. Two inexpensive desk lamps or clamp lights over your aquarium with SCF in them would give good, flexible lighting. You can buy SCF in different wattages if you want to increase or decrease the amount of light you have. This may not look quite as sexy as a special aquarium fixture, but I guarantee it will grow plants just as well. Most people use tubes with a color temperature of 6500 K. These are called "daylight", and can be found in any large hardware store.

Aqua Clear makes good powerheads with prefilters. I also like Aqua Clear hang-on-back filters. These give good flow, and you can put any kind of filter medium in them you like. I use small lava rock in mine. It is a great for beneficial bacteria, and does not clog quickly, so the flow rate of the filter stays high for good circulation.

Walstad tanks are one of the easiest ways to start the planted aquarium hobby.


----------



## jpfromct (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Michael. Your advice is much appreciated! I will do a little research on the options you mentioned. Then I may be back with more questions


----------



## jpfromct (Apr 19, 2012)

Michael, is it possible to ease into a natural planted tank by adding plants gradually? I'm concerned our budget isn't going to allow us to fully stock the tank with plants and fish. I'm wondering if I could put in a dirt substrate, fish and a few plants and rely heavily on a good filter in the beginning. Then slowly add more and more plants until I finally reach a point where the fish and plants are balanced and I can cut back on filtration. Possible? Or just a recipe for disaster?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Planting heavily from the start is very helpful in avoiding the many pitfalls of planted tanks. It is possible to do what you describe, but be ready for major algae outbreaks and frequent large water changes to keep ammonia levels in the safe range.

Try to find other hobbyists who can share plants with you at low cost. (There is an active club in Connecticut.) It is not important what kind of plants you start with, you just need a lot of them. And fast growing plants are the best for new tanks, and usually the least expensive if you must buy them.

If I had to economize, I would buy a cheap powerhead to circulate the water (a $15 fountain pump from the hardware store will do) and use the money I saved by not buying the filter to buy more plants.


----------



## Jeffersuan (Mar 20, 2012)

Finding other aquatic plant/planted aquarium enthusiasts is key. Search Google, or ask around to find out if there is a website for your local club in CT, introduce your self, and then keep your eye on their Marketplace/Trading section for give-aways/RAOKs.

That's what got me going on a budget. If you ask in the right way, people are usually more than happy to give some of their tank trimmings to an aspiring hobbyist. There's even a guy in my locale who is giving away tanks for just a small donation to the club!

You can definitely make a NPT happen on a tight budget.


----------



## jpfromct (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Michael and Jeffersuan! I figured that was the case. The reason I asked is because we may end up getting a larger tank than originally anticipated. Just trying to figure out what it is all going to cost. I found the forum for the CT Association and have posted an intro there. 

Jill


----------



## oopsmysocks (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm also in the planning stages of a 30 - 35 gallon Walstad tank. Are there appropriate clip on lights? That would actually help me a lot.


----------

